# Alignment/suspension ?



## mobbs (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright so admittedly I don't know as much about this machine as I'd like, so here is my issue.
Whenever I drive more than 60 mph the car starts to quake. I've also noticed that it seems to pull a bit harder to the right than it should at lower speeds.

This told me it was an alignment problem, but then again I'm not a mechanic so I wouldn't know. Anyways, took it in to a Meineke to get the alignment done. After the computer ran its tests when the GTO was hooked up to the computer/machines it ran all green so the mechanic came back and told me nothing was wrong with the alignment and that was that. 

So - what could be wrong with it? Certainly this can't be normal, shaking vehicle at 60+ mph...it's never happened to any of the vehicles I've owned before. Next I'm thinking its a wheel balance issue but then again I could be wrong - again - and might have to end up paying $75 in labor costs for no reason so I'd like some expert help.

By the way, this is an 05' 6.0L GTO.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Everything you said check first. Check for bad bushings too.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

_*Road force balancing*_ if you go that route...or your tires could be out of round (me BF Goodrich tires were)...
Bill


----------



## mobbs (Aug 26, 2010)

it was a balance issue, got it running smooth now. thanks all.


----------

